# comment trouver l'adresse IP d'une imprimante



## davidoffski (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais connaître l'adresse IP de mon imprimante qui est branchée sur ma borne airport extreme, comment dois-je procéder svp ?

mille mercis de votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2009)

une piste: j'ai une imprimante HP en réseau, et c'est dans le menu de celle ci que se trouve les config réseau...

à+


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2009)

De quel type d'imprimante s'agit-il ?

Si ce n'est qu'une imprimante usb, pas d'adresse IP.
Ethernet, wifi on peut voir. Mais ce serait bien de connaitre le modèle et la configuration d'adressage de ton réseau (DHCP ?)


----------



## davidoffski (27 Janvier 2009)

c'est une imprimante Brother MFC 6940 branchée sur une borne airport extreme  en usb ! est-ce que cela suffit ?


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2009)

Je me trompe peut-être mais pour moi une imprimante usb (ce qui est le cas de la brother 6940) n'a pas d'adresse IP.

Tu souhaites la connaître dans quel but ?


----------



## davidoffski (27 Janvier 2009)

ben je suis pas un pro, mais pour moi si elle est branchée sur la borne airport, c'est pour la partager sur mon réseau wifi-airport donc elle doit avoir une adresse ip pour que je la rentre dans les autres macs afin qu'il la trouve. C'est le logiciel de Brother qui me demande ça afin de se connecter sur celle-ci.


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2009)

C'est ta borne qui dispose d'une adresse, pas cette imprimante.


----------



## davidoffski (27 Janvier 2009)

Alors comment me connecter à l'imprimante via les autres mac ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2009)

comme ça ?

ou encore ici 

c'est fou ce que l'on peut trouver sur le support apple


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2009)

davidoffski a dit:


> Alors comment me connecter à l'imprimante via les autres mac ?



http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107418-fr


----------



## davidoffski (27 Janvier 2009)

mille mercis, je vais essayer ça


----------

